# sample packs



## Tabitha (Feb 21, 2010)

Whos got a deal on sample packs right now? I would like 8-12 1oz bottles for a little project.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 21, 2010)

I know NG always has the 10 1oz bottles for $20...  not sure if that's what you're looking for?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks, I did see that and Peak too. Sometimes a shop will run a acrazy sample sale like 10 for 10. That was what I was hoping for...

I will prob go w. NG or Peak since no one else knows of any specials at the moment.


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 22, 2010)

If you do NG you have to try Lavender Martini... I just got it because I was curious and it is soooooooo good.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 22, 2010)

Peak never has 10 for 10, but do have 40% once in awhile. I really like peak and ng, also, you can chose more than one of each fo in those packs, some places dont let you, these tow suppliers do. If you shop peak, let me know ive bought alot from them.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, depending on what you need it for, I got an email from Brighter Scents.  They have a 50% off sale today.  The code is FS216.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a sale 

Maybe not what you are looking for but I just posted a bunch of fragrance oils from Peak in the Member's Ad Forum.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2010)

I bought 1oz samples of these this morning.: 

Curious Type 
Lotus Blossom 
Nag Champa 
Seaside Cotton 
Black Linen And Amber 
Bamboo Hemp 
Werewolf 
Rock Lobster 
Morning Glory & Honeysuckle 
Green Clover and Aloe 
Laundromat 
Tibetian Amber Fragrance 
Fresh Pear 

I was feeling adventurous!


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 22, 2010)

oohhh!!!!  Where did you get these?  NG?   I can't wait to hear how you like these!!  I've been eyeing the Black Linen and Amber!  Oh, and Green Clover and Aloe... that sounds sooo fresh and clean!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, NG. 

Poo, I thought I order peach magnolia raspberry too but must have missed it somehow.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 22, 2010)

if you want a good amber, peak has a "french vanilla amber" that is SO nice, it does acc and dis, but worth it.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 24, 2010)

mmmm I HEART amber!!!!


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 2, 2010)

Found some on sale today at Brighter Scents! 
Never ordered from them before! 
*Please help-What scents are the best and most popular from them!*


----------



## TessC (Mar 2, 2010)

Just asa heads-up, there have been quite a few people, myself included, who've bought FOs from Gellumination/Brighter scents (they're one and the same) and have been terribly disappointed in the quality. 

This thread was from one of their huge sales late last year:

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15596

Other suggested reading:

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13500

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15478

and there are others if you feel like poking around. I'd say to be cautious and check the Scent Review Board for info on the specific fragrances you're interested in as well as read here about which ones held up and which didn't.

 It seems that some of their scents are actually good, it's just hit or miss. Out of the samples I ordered, there wasn't a single keeper.


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 2, 2010)

TessV said:
			
		

> Just asa heads-up, there have been quite a few people, myself included, who've bought FOs from Gellumination/Brighter scents (they're one and the same) and have been terribly disappointed in the quality.
> 
> This thread was from one of their huge sales late last year:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up- I think I'll look elsewhere then!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 2, 2010)

Tracy
I have shopped at gell, numerous times, some were good, most were weak. If you are doing lotion you would be ok, soap, not.
Try my fav ,peakcandles.com, they offer 10-1 oz for 20$, they said they are having a sale in March, wait for that, its usually 40% off and they do have very quality stuff. elements bath and body is having a 5 or 35% off to new cutomers.


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have ordered from brighter scents, just once.  I couldn't say no to the fantastic sale they had going.  I only do lotions and such, so I don't know how they would soap.. from what I remember:
Downy Clean Breeze is AWFUL!!!!  Nothing downy, clean or breezish in that at all.  Reminds me of the old tinkerbell perfume.  I bought an 8oz bottle I pitched.

Sweet Pea - good one, smells just like BBW

Warm Vanilla Sugar - again, another good one very true to BBW

Creamy coconut - Smelled ok oob, made a nice body spray, lotion?  not so much, smells terribly plasticy

Cherry blossom - another yuck.  That might be just me, don't knowwhat the original smells like.. this is just straight floral

Abercrombie & Fitch type - nice masculine scent, completely watered my shower gel down, I mean moreso than normal, looks like a bottle of water.

Monkey Farts - smells like banana laffy taffy

Amber Romance - not sure what original smells like, this is pretty ok

Mango Papaya - my kids LOVE this one, very fruity

That's all I can remember.  The shipping was fast but, they're just too hit or miss for me.  I'd rather shop at NG or WSP where I know the quality is there.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 2, 2010)

ew, warm vanilla sugar didnt smell at all like b&b, at least not to me. I did like the lemon pound cake, and aspen winter, and forbidden fantasy.


----------

